# 9.5 lbs. Bone in Leg-O-Lamb.....MES 30 inch.......Easter 2012



## corey in pa (Apr 9, 2012)

this was my first attempt at a Bone in leg of lamb.  I got a nice cut from our local Wegmans.  I stuffed it will cloves of garlic and hit it with a nice Garlic, Olive Oil, dry rosemary and rock salt mix.  I poured a little red wine (Malbec) in bottom of pan topped with a bit of fresh rosemary, tied it up and put it in the refrigerator overnight......

Next day I took out the lamb and it had taken the rub nicely and also had a nice red tint to it from the wine.  I put in on my MES at 230 with apple wood chips at 10am.  I also put a pan of beef broth, sliced sweet onion, more wine, more garlic and more fresh rosemary.  I placed this pan on the rack beneath the lamb leg to catch the drippings..  I then headed to the in-laws for a quick breakfast.

At around noon when we got back the smell out back was something of pure beauty!!!!!

I took a look at it and added some more smoke.  We were at about 120 internal at this point. 

At around 3pm I took another look and we were at 140 so I threw on a crab pretzel and a lobster pretzel to pick at when I took the lamb off once it hit 145.  I actually let it go until 148 for the family since medium was the choice and not rare to medium rare how I would want it but you can't always get your way.  I then double foiled it and put it aside to rest.

I then strained the drippings from the pan and put the juice aside.  In a wok pan, I sauteed sliced mushrooms, garlic, oil and butter until the mushroom started to soften.  I then added more red wine and the drippings plus a flour mix to thicken.

What I got was a beautiful red wine mushroom gravy to serve along side of the smoke leg.  It went really well.  I refused to let anyone put the gravy over the lamb to take away from the meat but everyone did love the gravy.  My kitchen, my rules....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is also my first post so I'm hoping my pictures come though as well.....

It was a treat and will be done again.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2012)

Smoked lamb is one of my favorite things. Great job!


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great!  I haven't had mutton in years.


----------



## colorado shawn (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks awesome.  Well done and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## smokinrick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good. A shame they made you kill it to medium well. My family would have killed me if it was past 130. Good job.


----------

